# My Photography Tips Blog



## AlexisM (Aug 2, 2008)

I started this blog to help those who are just starting out in photography, and need resources to help them progress. I'd love feedback and suggestions for upcoming topics. 

http://phototips.alexismiller.com

Thanks!


----------



## tranceplant (Aug 5, 2008)

ahh good idea


----------

